# Philpot Kentucky Antique engine and tractor show Oct 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a show in Kentucky. I can truthfully say I have never heard of Philpot, but would like to hear the story of the name if anyone out there knows.

Here is a link:
http://www.psci.net/~hutch/kafma.html


----------

